# Landrover TD4 replacement clutch :-(



## flanajb (7 Feb 2012)

For some reason my Wife insists on having a Freelander TD4 and the garage have just told her that the clutch has gone and it is going to cost £1200!!

This seems like heck of a lot of cash.


----------



## theartfulbodger (7 Feb 2012)

OUCH!

Recon gearboxes for earlier LR's are about 300 quid...1200 for a clutch seems a bit steep!


----------



## knappers (7 Feb 2012)

I'd get prices from elsewhere first. Sounds like a hell of a lot for a clutch job.

Si


----------



## flanajb (7 Feb 2012)

Thanks guys. I too think it seems far too expensive. Will ring around


----------



## Oryxdesign (7 Feb 2012)

Has it got a dual mass flywheel?


----------



## 9fingers (7 Feb 2012)

Oryxdesign":2f4tyxfk said:


> Has it got a dual mass flywheel?



Just what I was wondering Simon. I've got one on my Cmax - no problems yet and I don't want any either!


----------



## flanajb (7 Feb 2012)

Oryxdesign":3qjj5uhd said:


> Has it got a dual mass flywheel?


 Oh dear. A quick search would reveal so, and on ebay the whole kit is ~ £600 for the parts.


----------



## liam8223 (7 Feb 2012)

I run a Garage for a living, see http://www.gilmortongarage.co.uk , and this price is realistic.

The freelander is easy enough to do but there is alot of components to remove.

You should be having a dual mass fitted, and also a new concentric slave cylinder, because if
these fail 2k up the road, the same labour and inconvenience will be repeated.

Liam.


----------



## 9fingers (7 Feb 2012)

Some typical TD4 service costs including clutch here

http://www.allabout4x4.com/freelanderpage.html

hth

Bob


----------



## Oryxdesign (7 Feb 2012)

It looks like it's about £600 worth of parts plus consumables and it's worth changing the slave at the same time. I would check that's what they are planning to do and if they are it seems realistic. I've done a disco one and one was enough!


----------



## flanajb (7 Feb 2012)

Thanks. It does seem like a fair prce. Boody waste of money in my opinion.

I could buy a new PT with that money :-(


----------



## Oryxdesign (7 Feb 2012)

Sorry Liam I missed your post.


----------



## liam8223 (7 Feb 2012)

:wink:


----------



## knappers (7 Feb 2012)

Your garage noted for future reference, Liam. 

Si


----------



## colinc (8 Feb 2012)

Hi,

welcome to the frustrating world of the Freelander!

I have an older, 95k miles but still going strong, TD4 (as a 2nd vehicle) which I really like driving, but I dread the cost of something like the clutch and dual mass flywheel replacement if/when it happens. They're great when they work but are a complex vehicle to maintain in tip-top condition and have a few built in flaws so you have to stay on top of things as they get older.

However, the payback is the sense of smug satisfaction I get when when my £2k's worth of Freelander sails past £30k BMW's and Mercs on the inclines when we get a fall of snow like last weekend. I have never had a problem moving around safely in the foulest of weather and that's worth a lot. I probably should charge a fee to the several people I have towed back to level ground or out of ditches and put the money towards maintenance of the old girl!!

Colin


----------



## Blister (9 Feb 2012)

> and put the money towards maintenance of the old girl!!




:shock: :shock: :shock: Hope your wife does not read this :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen:


----------



## Midnight (24 Feb 2012)

it's not for nuffin they're known as Freeloaders.... I reckon I'll be sticking with my Series 3 for a few decades yet...


----------

